# What about BOB?



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

BOB = Bat on ball! 

I shot 7 high school baseball games this weekend at a tournament hosted by Houston Christian High School. Out of approx. 2200 shots, I came away with 5 BOB's. Actually, I didn't have any. I got 5 near BOB's! 

I have a whole new appreciation for the sports photographers that catch the point of impact between a 80 mph fastball and a bat swinging in the other direction at who-knows-how-fast speed.

Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

2200 shots and 5 BOBs... Wow, good thing we don't use film anymore! 

Nice keepers, though... Someday you will get one with the ball compressed on the bat! I never have.

I wasted a couple of hours shooting a co-ed soccer game WITHOUT MY 
TELECONVERTER AND MY MONOPOD. I threw away 99% of the shots. 

regards, Rich


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you attempting to anticipate the ball coming into veiw and taking a picture or holding down the button and snapping a few in a row. With my R/C car shooting I find myself constantly forgeting that I can rattle several shots to catch that perfect air or corner shot that are hard to get like a BOB!!.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've been trying all sorts of theories to catch the bat on the ball. Mostly, I try to anticipate the batters swing by focusing on his belt and trying to fire the first shot as he swings, and subsequently two or three more. That seemed to work best for me. 

Unfortunately, I missed all the home run shots. I have a couple of good looking swings caught at the end of the swing so you'll just have to believe me when I say it was a home run! 

Mike


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool shot MT. Amazing how much bend is in the bat in #1. I'll be giving it a shot at some local games in the next few weeks.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mike, all you need is that Canon that shoots 10 frames/second.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

These are still really nice shots BOB or not. #2 looks like the pitcher ate his lunch.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

do the pros not just use video and then cut/edit the shot as the ball hits the bat?

that 4th shot background caught my eye and did odd things... then i realised it was the leaves of a plant, spikey or fern-like.

cool shots Mike.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

That's a palm tree in the background. Likely a Washingtonia.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, Karen. Those are palm trees. Google "Baseball USA Houston" and that should give you a link to this sports complex. The baseball field is a very nice field - low brick walls, green netting, sunken concrete dugouts, covered stands and well landscaped all around with palm trees and such. A first class joint! 

I'll dig up a pic or two of the pitchers. If you didn't know better, you'd think they are in spring training in south Florida.

EDIT: Oh, by the way, I just realized those two guys in the background are scouts. I'm not sure if they are pro or college, but from the conversations I overheard, and the note taking I witnessed, they were there to watch somebody (or somebody's).

One guy was there to watch #17 for Montgomery High School. This game he played right field but was going to pitch a later game. He hit a home run and a triple in three times to the plate! 

Mike


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

let's go said:


> Cool shot MT. Amazing how much bend is in the bat in #1. I'll be giving it a shot at some local games in the next few weeks.


That is awesome, you think that is before impact or after?

Nice pics!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure, Don. That kid is an awesome athlete. They couldn't get him out. He hit everything hard. This was just a single, but it was a bullet to right field. He hit a triple to the 402 sign in center field in one of his at bats. I didn't get a picture because I was watching and not shootin'! 

I'm gonna try to find out his name. I think we will hear from him in college and maybe the pros some day soon.
Mike


----------

